

Using Capabilities for access control with Spire.io and other cap-based systems - thedaniel
http://www.spire.io/posts/clever-with-capabilities.html

======
thedaniel
This is a follow-up to <http://www.spire.io/posts/web-capabilities.html> \- My
only regret is not calling the server that holds the capabilities the
"mothership", in hopes that this can be someday called the Mothership Pattern.

